# A Clockwork Fox



## NotSpy (Nov 5, 2009)

*Name:* "Not Fox" (See background)
*Age:* 157 years old
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* "Clockwork" Fox
*Height:* 6'3
*Weight:* 220 lbs

*Appearance: *"Not Fox" looks exactly like a young orange-furred fox in his twenties. There is nothing special about his appearance, besides darker brown fur as the paws and feet are approached. His right eye is blue.

There is one notable thing, however. A mechanical left eye, with a green iris and black corona. It rotates in order to zoom in or out to get a better view of things.

His internal workings are much different, however. With the onset of 19th century mechanics, his skeleton was completely replaced by iron, adding a fraction of his weight. There is an upside to this, though. Unless exposed to extreme heat (the iron softens donchaknow), his 'bones' are unbreakable.

*Behavior and Personality:* Very charismatic and willing to meet new people and make new friends. Curious in nature, he hopes to reach new heights in a career of freelance construction and writing.

*Skills:* With his mechanical eye, he can zoom it in and out to see distant things. Eternal youth- it's impossible for him to die of old age, unless he intentionally neglects to wind himself up. Last but not least, his iron skeleton grants him unbreakable bones at the cost of permanent additional weight.
*
Weaknesses:* Winding himself up. The small key is easy to lose AND has been lost before. If he goes three months without winding himself, he begins to age, and eventually dies.

*Likes:* Reading, writing, socializing and inventing.

*Dislikes: *People that are full of themselves.

*History:* "Not Fox" was born in 1852, to a family that would nowadays be considered to be the upper-middle class. He grew up with religion influencing his life, and that spirituality was questioned on the night of April 23rd, 1873.

It was a quiet night, and he was taking a stroll to the old mountainside, a very high-up place that he had come to in order to take time off from life. He would usually sit on the mountain and just watch the stars for hours at a time.

Though on the night of April 23rd, something very unexpected happened. Two assailants, who disliked him for his charismatic attitude, attacked him. They slashed and jabbed at him with knives, and finally threw him off the side of the mountain to tumble down into the forest, several thousand feet below.

His body was found three days later, lifeless. The assailants were never discovered, but they were satisfied that they had finally gotten their way with him out of the picture.

His family and friends grieved, knowing that the soul they loved would never come back. But, something was happening- something they would never learn of.

A team of scientists had determined him the perfect subject for their experiment, to bring the dead back to life. They know what atrocities they could commit, and they knew the scientific community would condemn them for their actions. They worked in secret for 30 years, preserving the body as they worked.

On October 31st, 1903, the project was finished. Their twisted sense of humor made his new birthday make him seem like a Frankenstein -esque monster, but he was the very opposite.

It was the pinnacle of scientific advance- one that would never be recognized in history. "The Clockwork Fox", as they had nicknamed him, was alive and well once again. A combination of automaton and man, clockwork keeps his body running in perfect condition.

Seeing as he was no longer exactly a fox, he jokingly gave himself the nickname "Not Fox." Whether he has any memories of his past life is unknown.

He lives to this day, a freelance entrepreneur of construction and writing, hoping someday to achieve his dreams of become a famous author.

*TL;DR Edition:* Born in 1852. Shoved off a mountain and died. Scientists brought him to life as a robot/fox cross. Woohoo!


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 5, 2009)

Whomever picked TL;DR really missed out.


----------



## Elessara (Nov 5, 2009)

Neat.


----------



## icecold24 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sounds like steampunk furry Robocop.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet!  Awesome fursona!  Steampunk tech rules.


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 6, 2009)

Great. I'm glad to see people like it!

I would have included a picture, but I can't draw for the life of me. I'll keep practicing, though. I'd like to bring him to life.

...pun not intended.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 7, 2009)

Pure awesomness.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Nov 7, 2009)

Interesting idea, of course I'd be worried about his age in an RP setting. Thoughts of "the dumbest 300 year old vampire ever" come to mind.


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, in an RP setting, it won't be obvious that he's that old.

The clockwork gives him perpetual youth- and besides, he'd say he was in his twenties.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 8, 2009)

Pretty neat, Morroke has a mechanical eyepatch that works similar to yours. Green scope, black crosshairs and is used to zoom in and out and rotates.

I approve :V


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 9, 2009)

I've meant to do it for a while now, finally got around to it. Edited his appearance to include 'internal workings', not like anyone would actually see it.

Well, normally.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah steam-punk and furry all in one neat little package! I'd love to see NotFox in a fursuit!


----------

